
Drivers using mobile phones could be fined without knowing they’ve been caught - ytNumbers
http://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/motoring/hitech/drivers-using-mobile-phones-could-be-fined-without-even-knowing-theyve-been-caught/news-story/ecb141e8552b39560f7f395802e447d7
======
IronWolve
Few thoughts. If you ever do a ride along with police, you will see them use 2
cell phones, 1 work, 1 personal, a laptop and a radio WHILE DRIVING.

But, cell phone usage while driving does kill more people, even higher than
mass murder rates.

